# Authentic Italian Pizza's in Dubai???



## pizza_lover (May 6, 2010)

been in Dubai for only a month, and am craving for an authentic Italian pizza! tired of greasy fast-food stuff... any suggestions?


----------



## melbatoast (Aug 13, 2008)

We tried PizzaHut here, blech--Oregano's, not so much-- finally, 800 pizza. Thin crusted. Sauces suit toppings (ie buffalo mozz pizza tomato sauce diff from Funghi pizz tomato sauce, from Margherita sauce)--and its the best of Dubai's lot in our experience. but we like thin and crispy, not over-cheesy. Thursday night=Pizza!!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

melbatoast said:


> We tried PizzaHut here, blech--Oregano's, not so much-- finally, 800 pizza. Thin crusted. Sauces suit toppings (ie buffalo mozz pizza tomato sauce diff from Funghi pizz tomato sauce, from Margherita sauce)--and its the best of Dubai's lot in our experience. but we like thin and crispy, not over-cheesy. Thursday night=Pizza!!


+1 for 800 Pizza


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Do you mean the _"supposed authentic Italian pizza"_ like they have in Australia, the US etc at places like: 1). A Pizzaria or 2), Pizza Hut and Eagle Boys etc or 

The real McCoy, genuine Italian Pizza like you buy in Italy from a street side restaurant in places like opposite the Collosseo and savor over with a nice Chianti which are entirely different to both the previous? ... _"love the way the Italians do this ... they have it down to a fine art form !"_ 

I ask only for clarity as they all use the same descriptor as an introduction!!


----------



## melbatoast (Aug 13, 2008)

Ain't no Authentic Italian Pizza here. Perhaps the distinction is edible vs inedible. 
OOOooohhhh no she di'uhnt!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

melbatoast said:


> Ain't no Authentic Italian Pizza here. Perhaps the distinction is edible vs inedible.
> OOOooohhhh no she di'uhnt!


:clap2: ....


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pizza_lover said:


> been in Dubai for only a month, and am craving for an authentic Italian pizza! tired of greasy fast-food stuff... any suggestions?


As with fatenhappy's post, real italian style can be found at Big Red Tomato or Pizza Pazza, both in Al Barsha near baron hotel.
Or if you want the big greasy pizza with lots of topping, I dont know, but when you find it let me know to.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Avoid Pizza **** like the proverbial plague. Yuk!

800 Pizza is Ok, but Pizza Express is better. Bussolla (upstairs part) has a proper pizza oven - eat in only - at Meridian Mina Seyahi.

-


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

melbatoast said:


> Ain't no Authentic Italian Pizza here. Perhaps the distinction is edible vs inedible.
> OOOooohhhh no she di'uhnt!


At least they have Italian owners, thats damn close:eyebrows:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Avoid Pizza **** like the proverbial plague. Yuk!
> 
> 800 Pizza is Ok, but Pizza Express is better. Bussolla (upstairs part) has a proper pizza oven - eat in only - at Meridian Mina Seyahi.
> 
> -


That is such a terrible word and very offensive from where I come from.
Dont know how it is accepted in you country!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Avoid Pizza **** like the proverbial plague. Yuk!
> 
> 800 Pizza is Ok, but Pizza Express is better. Bussolla (upstairs part) has a proper pizza oven - eat in only - at Meridian Mina Seyahi.
> 
> -


Got to definitely agree with Stew on this one .... where we come from this word is a VERY VERY BIG NO NO ! Especially where ladies are involved ...  Let me guess though .... all Ozzies are wooses ! .... 

Having said that, isn't this all a part of the learning curve for us all with multiculturalism ?


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

rsinner said:


> +1 for 800 Pizza


+2 for 800 Pizza... owner is Italian... if you've been in Italy... say somewhere in Sardenia it looks exactly the same... same table clothes, same set up, same atmosphere, same pizza...


----------



## Abacha (Nov 9, 2008)

+3 for 1 800 Pizza, great pizza, wish I had one at home. Try the Diavola w/buffalo mozzarella (gotta ask for the mozz but definitely get it), as good as anywhere anywhere.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Pizza Express, by far the best I know, or there's always Il Rustico at Rydges Plaza in Satwa, that's a "proper" Italian restaurant.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Fatenhappy said:


> Got to definitely agree with Stew on this one .... where we come from this word is a VERY VERY BIG NO NO ! Especially where ladies are involved ...  Let me guess though .... all Ozzies are wooses ! ....
> 
> Having said that, isn't this all a part of the learning curve for us all with multiculturalism ?


 You've not eaten there then? It's a common term for a rubbish pizza establishment.

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

PH is globally crap


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

I am surprised anyone even thinks of Pizza Hut as Italian? Or for that matter many of the so called Italian restaurants around town... all they have that is Italian is the name!
Having said that I appreciate 800 pizza, although it still has a long way to go to resemble the pizzas back home.
Alternatives are Da Vinci restaurant and pizzeria in Millenium Airport Hotel where the food really tastes like back home! (or it used to before the chef changed, I dont know what the new menu is like) or the Italian on the Marina Walk whose name now escapes me...
That's where i tend to meet my Italian friends for a pizza/. )


----------

